# Compulsory Aquisition by Government Costal Properties



## FLT (May 10, 2017)

Hi,

I have read that there is a possibility that the Portuguese Government may follow in the footsteps of t the Spanish Government in acquiring properties owned by foreigners which are within 50 meters of the ocean or 30 meters of other water sources. Is there any truth in this?

Hope to have some feedback as we are thinking of acquiring an ocean front property on the Silver Coast.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

FLT said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have read that there is a possibility that the Portuguese Government may follow in the footsteps of t the Spanish Government in acquiring properties owned by foreigners which are within 50 meters of the ocean or 30 meters of other water sources. Is there any truth in this?
> 
> ...


Can you provide a link to back up the information regarding Spain please? This is the first that I have heard of it. My friends in Spain who would be affected have no knowledge and a search of the Spain forum does not throw anything up.

Thanks


----------



## FLT (May 10, 2017)

Hi,

This was actually in 2005 and affected some property owners in Costa Branca. This link is an article in the Daily Telegraph

Spain to scrap 'land grab' law and compensate Britons who lost homes - Telegraph

There has been some concern that Portugal may decide on compulsory purchase of properties owned by foreigners which may affect "water resources ownership"


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks FLT. Good luck with your search for a home here.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

FLT said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have read that there is a possibility that the Portuguese Government may follow in the footsteps of t the Spanish Government in acquiring properties owned by foreigners which are within 50 meters of the ocean or 30 meters of other water sources. Is there any truth in this?
> 
> ...


Hi,

Where you buying a seafront property within 50m of the Atlantic and is that high tide or low tide?


----------



## FLT (May 10, 2017)

Hi,

It is actually on a cliff with a sheer drop, the distance to the ocean at both high and low tide are about the same.

Best regards


----------

